# Caught me a buzz and jammed



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You guys know me by now. Heck. I felt like cruising.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> You guys know me by now. Heck. I felt like cruising.


More the reason when people say Marshall MG's suck they don't know how to play. Great job!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Andrew. I have them hooked in stereo and both adjusted for a different crunch. 1 is a mg50 dfx and the other is the standard fx. I had been drinkin don Pedro brandy


----------

